# Banana Split Bread



## Filus59602 (Dec 6, 2002)

BANANA SPLIT BREAD
The Best of Country Breads - Taste of Home Books
Yield:  2 loaves

2/3 c. shortening
1-1/4 c. sugar
4 eggs
3-1/2 c. flour
2-1/2 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. salt
1-1/2 c. mashed ripe bananas (about 4 medium)
2 cans (8 oz., each) crushed pineapple
2 c. (12 oz.)  semisweet chocolate chips
1 jar (10 oz.) red maraschino cherries, well drained and chopped
1 c. chopped walnuts

In a mixing bowl, cream shortening and sugar.  Add eggs one-at-a-time, beating well after each addition.  Combine the next 4 ingredients; add to creamed ingredients alternately with bananas and pineapple.  Fold in chocolate chips, cherries and walnuts.  Pour into 2 greased 9-in.x 5-in. x 3-in. loaf pans.  Bake at 350º for 60-65 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean.  Cool for 10 minutes before removing to wire racks.  

NOTE:  Four 5-3/4-in. x 3-in. x 2-in loaf pans may be used; bake for 50-55 minutes.


----------

